# faudrait / faut bien (falloir)



## Moïra9

Hola:

Cómo se podría traducir "il faut bien le dire" en la frase siguiente : "Elle profite de sa liberté, il faut bien le dire, de manière effrontée"?

iGracias!

Saludos


----------



## Alexandra C

yo pondría "por qué negarlo"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra posibilidad:  .... de su libertad, *eso sí*, de manera ...


----------



## blink05

También podrías ser más literal: "por qué no decirlo", "hay que decirlo", "es necesario decirlo".

Saludos.


----------



## Alexandra C

Sí, pero tu solución le quita el sentido moralizador que tiene aquí esa expresión. La idea es que no es muy decoroso lo que se va a decir, pero se dice igual, porque hay que decir la verdad.
También podría traducirse por " la verdad sea dicha"


----------



## blink05

No me parece que se pierda en exceso el sentido.

En el afán de destacarlo, tal vez diría "hay que admitirlo".

No veo necesario reescribir el texto.

Saludos.


----------



## Alexandra C

No, mi comentario iba al "eso sí" de Tina


----------



## Tina.Irun

Alexandra C said:


> No, mi comentario iba al "eso sí" de Tina


Hola:
Sí hay un pero... diciendo "eso sí" aunque puede que no se marque lo suficente como indicas.


----------



## Moïra9

iMuchas gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## chlapec

Qué opinais de un "digámoslo francamente"


----------



## lorenzolan

> Qué opinais de un "digámoslo francamente"


Pues a mí es la que más me gusta.


----------



## moi_mamimi

Bonjour,

un doute, qu'et-ce que veut dire..."il fallait bien"...?¿le hacía buena falta?

Merci

Voici la phrase toute entière:

Pourtant, fille d'un haut financier, elle n'était que bourgeoise, et ne dut son titre qu'à la faveur royale : il fallait bien qu'elle en eut un pour pouvoir être reçue à la cour. 

J'aimerais savoir la différence parmi "il falloit" et " il falloit bien"


----------



## Pinairun

Era preciso
Era necesario
Había que...


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

era necesario, hacîa falta


----------



## jprr

Hola :

No solamente era necesario, era imprescindible.

..., no habia manera que no lo tenga para poder ...


----------



## moi_mamimi

muchísimas gracias


----------



## jimenag

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, espero no preguntar algo que venga en wordreference, en dado caso disculpen, segun yo ya revise y no viene. Bueno la frase que vi es: faudrait bien les fermer un jour, y no entiendo el faudrait, ¿qué quiere decir?


----------



## spectrenoir01

"Faudrait" es del verbo "Falloir", la traduccion literal seria : "Habria".


----------



## Paquita

"faudrait" es forma coloquial por "il faudrait" = habría que, haría falta.

Se usa bastante en una conversación en la expresión "faudrait voir"


----------



## esteban

Hola jimenag: 

Tal y como te lo han aclarado spectrenoir01 y Paquit& "faudrait" quiere decir "habría", "haría falta" dicho de manera coloquial. Pero en tu ejemplo tendría más sentido la oración con un futuro, es decir "faudra". 

faudra bien les fermer un jour (les fenêtres) <=> algún día vamos a tener que cerrarlas (las ventanas)

Saludos
esteban


----------



## jimenag

Muchas gracias a todos por sacarme de la duda. Que tengan bonito día.


----------



## tinblack

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola:
*¿Q*u*é *significa la frase: " il le faudra bien!"*?*
Gracias.


----------



## Fouinard

tinblack said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA
> 
> Hilos unidos​Hola:
> *¿Q*u*é *significa la frase: " il le faudra bien!"*?*
> Gracias.


 Hola:
 No hay contexto 
hay muchas posibilidades, sin eso, imposible traducir: 

" Le será importante/necesario/indispensable/imprescindible/..."

veis?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Fouinard said:


> No hay contexto
> hay muchas posibilidades, sin eso, imposible traducir:
> 
> " Le será importante/necesario/indispensable/imprescindible/..."


 
Cierto es que el contexto nos vendría bien para afinar, pero tinblack no pregunta lo que significa _il *lui* faudra bien_ sino il _*le*_ _faudra bien _


----------



## esteban

Así, a secas, se me ocurre (aparte de lo que ya han propuesto los demás):


Il le faudra bien (un jour) !

¡Ya tocará (algún día)!


Sobre todo dicho con tono de resignación...


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Ulyana

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, yo tengo una pregunta. Estoy haciendo una trabajo de traducción y he de traducir la siguiente frase: "la vie, la mort, et puis encore la vie. IL FAUT BIEN l'accepter, c'est ainsi..."

Le agradecería mucho a quien me ayudará con la traducción de "IL FAUT BIEN" cuando va seguido de un infinitivo, como en mi caso. 


Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

___________________
Nota de moderación:
He desplazado tu pregunta hacia un hilo que existía ya que has confundido _faire_ y _falloir_.
Martine (Mod...)
___________________

En tu frase diría:
- no queda más remedio que...

Si tu contexto es informal:
- hay que aceptarlo, no hay otra

pero espera otras ideas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ulyana

Muchas gracias!

Me quedo con la primera opción puesto que se trata de traducción de un libro.


----------

